# What is your tea?



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't know enough about tea to make a poll, so write-in only :lol


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Not really a fan of tea


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I love earl grey tea, regular tea with lots of sugar and milk, and of course, chai lattes ^^ (which is sorta like tea) lol


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

I like Tetley British blend. Also like peppermint tea.


----------



## noconfidenceguy (Dec 16, 2013)

I almost always have a cup of Jasmine tea brewing during the winter time.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't drink tea. :no


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Peppermint and honey.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

PG tips in pyramid bags is the best for tea parties and such


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Either Twinnings or PG tips, which are both probaby unavailable outside the United Kingdom.

I leave it to brew for 4 minutes, then put milk in, but no sugar. Sugar ruins the taste for me.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I drink noncaffeinated herbal tea. Blueberry right now. I have a christmas blend but I forget what's in it. There's an orange peel one I was drinking before. Aside from the fruit they have things like rosehips and hibiscus. I hate, hate, hate chamomile. It's like drinking grass. Sometimes on top of what's in the tea blend I add a peppermint tea bag. It's good when you have stomach pain but far too bland by itself.

I put tons of sugar in my tea. Everyone I've come across who doesn't like tea it's because of the lack of sweetness or how weak premade tea is. It's still healthier to drink tea with a somewhat excessive amount of plain cane sugar than things like soda.


----------



## matt355 (Jan 13, 2015)

Love tea cant drink enough of it.. currently drinking a twining


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Boba tea


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

PG Tips. Not necessarily because it's the best (it isn't). It comes in a convenient package, it's easy to prepare and you get a lot for the money. It's a little bitter for my taste but I just add extra milk. Anyway, I can't drive so I kind of have a hard time getting to the store (My mom's as lazy as I am and my dad is super annoying when you're stuck in a small car with him). It's nice to buy one box for a month or two.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Regular green tea is the best.


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

I love orange pekoe because it has some caffeine in it, but not enough that it would keep you up all night. It can be either soothing or the slightest bit energizing, just enough to give you that extra boost for when you need to finish some late night homework, but still very soothing. I love me some hot beverages. :cup


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

I love iced tea. Especially peach iced tea or berry iced tea.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Green tea - nothing added.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Chamomile tea my favourite. I love it, even the look of it is appealing.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Pickwick pure green tea. One sexy vibrant green color, too.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Chamomile, unsweetened, with lemon. Yum. May be all in my head, but I think it helps with my anxiety sometimes.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Green Tea will always be my number one <3 I always feel so calm when I drink it. ^_^


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nubly said:


> Boba tea


Yes! That stuff is amazing.

But normally I just drink green tea or black tea. I used to just drink black tea, but I wanted to see if drinking green tea would have any neurological impact. Sometimes I buy green tea with lemon as well because I'm a daredevil. I heard adding a slice of lemon to tea can help your body absorb the anti-oxidants from tea so I've been considering that too.. Yeah I'm that person.

I like some ice tea too.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Black tea for me. I drink copious amounts of the stuff. Assam preferably.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I feel like I haven't tried enough teas :c but I love green tea, and regular sugar-loaded tea. Starbucks passion tea is good too


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Camomile tea is my favourite. It seems to take the edge off my anxiety and I believe it helps bring down my stress levels in general too.

PG Tips is probably my second favourite followed closely by Earl Grey. I have a cupboard full of different teas though so I'm always switching between them (mainly just trying to use them all up lol).


----------



## Starrii (Jan 10, 2015)

I love tea. <3 I have it every morning. I usually just drink black tea like tetley or Yorkshire. And I have it with milk & sugar. When I it up every now and then I drink tea and white tea with nothing in it or chia tea with milk and sugar.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I like my water non-flavored and cold.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just regular green tea for me, mostly every day. Sometimes I venture out of my comfort zone and drink black or Earl Grey.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This thread is now tea.





































^ it's a marshmallow


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's all about rooibos tea.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Regular green tea is my diuretic of choice.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

needs more pictures :/


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Spiced chai, or Moroccan green tea.


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Having some Ceylon tea right now..


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Just sweet tea.


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This thread is now tea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. Clearly I need to venture out and explore my drink options..cause all this stuff looks amazing!


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I just started to get into tea this week. I've got caramel apple dream, and sweet pumpkin spice (which I like best out of the two) from celestial seasonings. Ordered some loose leaf gingerbread black tea from teavana. Tried it in the store a few months ago, and I've been waiting for it to go on sale ever since, so good. Hope it tastes like the sample.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

mint tea


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I like several different types of tea, but one of my daily cups is always a mix of green (or sometimes rooibos or black), peppermint, and ginger (a bag of each in a fairly large mug).


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Maharaja Chai Oolong/Samurai Chai Mate blend oooh girl. Chai tea in general. Teavana has a lot of my money.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

more of a coffee guy.


----------



## Chicory (Jan 16, 2015)

I like anything minty.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

No tea for me. I prefer coffee. So I guess you can say tea... is just not my cup of tea. :teeth Ok, that was lame but at least I made me laugh.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I drink tea everyday. Chamomile, black tea, rooibos, green.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Green tea.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

green
hibiscus
white

hibiscus mixed with mint


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't drink tea <.<;;


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Nekomata said:


> I don't drink tea <.<;;


I'm pretty sure that's punishable by death in this country :um ...probably.

To answer the OP's question; green tea and lemon.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Green/White/Lemon/Mint tea. I detest coffee, but tea's the best.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Fennel, chamomile, gingerbread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When I was really anxious, I would have chamomile tea.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sleepytime tea


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't drink hot tea that often but I am a big fan of a cold green tea beverage


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Don't usually drink tea but when I do, it's usually masala chai or rooibos.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't really drink tea, but when I do its usually Arizona iced tea 



SilentLuke said:


> more of a coffee guy.


I thought you were a girl this whole time lol xD


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

nubly said:


> Boba tea


+1

I love any tea but right now I drinking chrysanthemum tea


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh and I love Thai milk tea


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Green tea is the undisputed best. Nothing comes close. Black tea is an clear runner-up, followed closely by white and oolong.

Please take the distinction between these and herbal infusions, or tisane, which aren't true tea because they're not made with the _Camellia sinensis_ plant.


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

English breakfast is the best


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

chai tea is amazing


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

jhwelch said:


> English breakfast is the best


 Just watch what you buy. "English Breakfast" is a generic label. You can buy some that's awesome and you can buy some that's complete crap. No matter which kind you buy, it will always claim to be the best on the package.


----------



## Stiofain (Jul 13, 2014)

1 decent size mug, two tea bags, couple minutes brewing in half a drop of milk...hmmmmm :yes


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Jasmine green tea, Chai, and Earl grey are some of my favourites.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Green tea


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

chamomile, and peppermint.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Green tea, sleepytime tea which is a mix of Chamomile and other stuff. I like peppermint tea too.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Only Roibos or herbal tea. Peppermint, Camomile etc.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Green tea; the kind with brown rice mixed in with the tea leaves.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Rosehip tea. It's really sour but I like the taste.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Green tea.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Oolong, peppermint, and lemon. In that order. 

Also, with honey!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Tea? Feck!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Lately it's been yerba mate. I used to drink a lot of black tea but it's hit or miss as to whether or not it makes me nauseous and I really hate that feeling.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Green*

no other


----------



## Charlieisnotcool (Jul 10, 2014)

Early Grey and green tea are my favourite!


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Bubble tea, green tea, oolong, almond cream tea or berry teas aw yeah


----------



## Irsen (Feb 1, 2009)

Herbal (rosehip, chamomile) and green


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the genmaicha. You know, green tea with roasted rice kernels in it. Imparts a nice flavour. 

Also drink a fair bit of chamomile and tulsi tea before bed.


----------



## Superina (Jan 24, 2015)

I have become obsessed with Numi tea. My favorites would be Toasted Rice, and Emperor's Pu-erh.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Green tea... As well as fruit teas depending on my mood.. But green tea is awesome.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Down here in the South, we drink sweet tea. Unsweetened tea is an abomination.


----------



## Rebw93 (Apr 15, 2015)

I love Assam tea (with one sugar and a tiny splash of soya milk - lactose intolerant  ). Its so much stronger than traditional English Breakfast tea.


----------



## catwizard (Oct 9, 2014)

chamomile tea with honey and a bit of vanilla is the best =3


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm not a fan of hot drinks sadly, but i drink Lady Grey sometimes. Earl Grey is alright too but i think i prefer lady.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Various herbal "teas", white, chamomile, rose, oolong, jasmine green, black teas with milk and sugar...

I also like iced tea as well.

The one type of tea I have tried that I really didn't like was rooibos. Yuck.


----------



## vienuma (Jul 23, 2014)

This one is my current favourite:


----------

